# Looking for shows ins scotland :)



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

Sorry 4 title spelling mistake, i meant in Scotland"

Hi guys looking for any available shows that are due up withing next few months within Scotland, preferably not too far out of Glasgow way 

If u could post me some details that be great thanks, Fraser


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

Repti_lover said:


> Sorry 4 title spelling mistake, i meant in Scotland"
> 
> Hi guys looking for any available shows that are due up withing next few months within Scotland, preferably not too far out of Glasgow way
> 
> If u could post me some details that be great thanks, Fraser


The closest reptile show to Glasgow is in Doncaster.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

stan said:


> The closest reptile show to Glasgow is in Doncaster.


ouch, thats not so good


----------



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> ouch, thats not so good


Agreed lol Im used to not getting the great stuff/opportunity's u guys from england get lol Us scotts have very little choice of reptile based things up here 

Thanks anyway : victory:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Repti_lover said:


> Us scotts have very little choice of reptile based things up here


 
You can say that again  .


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

kaimarion said:


> You can say that again  .


 Us scotts have very little choice of reptile based things up here :sad:

That's twice, just for you Kaimarion :whistling2:


----------



## T8R (Aug 6, 2008)

cant agree more with this.im looking for my first geckos but having a bit of bother because of my location grrrrr


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

not any reptile shows but strictlyexotics in dundee has a wide range of reptiles and very good prices also! check out there website!


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

It's true what they say. Not much choice in Scotland. If you stay in Glasgow I would recommend taking a drive to The Reptile Room in Cleveleys near Blackpool. It's only about 2 1/2 hours drive and well worth it. I drove from Aberdeen just to have a look and it's massive. Ended up spending over £300 excluding petrol. They have loads of reptiles for sale and all are in great enclosures and clean.


3.3 Western Hognoses
0.0.1 Tri-Coloured Hognose
0.1 Common Boa
0.1 Mexican Black Kingsnake
0.0.1 Mexican Red Knee Tarantula
0.0.1 Martinique Pink Toe
0.0.1 Salmon Pink Birdeater
0.1 Curly Hair Tarantula
0.0.1 Emperor Scorpion


----------

